# Learning to ride on one horse vs multiple horses



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I took lessons on several horses...
We worked in 2's or 3's...2 or 3 weeks on a horse then switch to another.
Learning to ride just one horse is great but limits what you have learned you've already discovered.
Those ladies can do many things with "their horse" but give them a different horse and they will be doing as you are...learning to find the buttons to push to make a team work together.


Why not ask your instructor if you can ride the same horse a couple times in a row then move on to the next horse once you have worked and learned that task on the assigned mount, move to another and learn to do it again and again and again...
Riding different makes you are more rounded rider, able to ride many different horses...
Riding one allows you to master one, then flounder on others...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I mostly learned on one horse, whom I call Perfect Lesson Pony (PLP). She was one of those BTDT lesson horses who knew what you were going to ask before you asked, because she had done it all before, hundreds of times. She was also one where, of course, you had to prove yourself or she would take advantage. Not in a dangerous way, but she just wouldn't move out for instance. After about six months of almost exclusively lessons on her (I'd ride one of my own every now and then) I started getting moved to different horses. Probably because she was needed for other beginners, but by that time I had enough of an idea of how things were supposed to feel that the variations between these horses didn't feel too great. I also started riding a hot horse, Chance, but he sadly passed away not too long after that. Now I almost exclusively ride one of my three. I have really gotten to know all of them, and it's been great because they are all different enough that I have to ride differently each time. 

However, I would like to ride a new horse, honestly, at this point, just because I feel like I've gotten a little too comfortable in my routine with them.

IMO, it's better for a beginner to ride just one or two well-trained horses, to get the basics of riding; but better for someone a little further along to ride more horses, for the experience.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I've been mostly riding one horse for the last four and a half years. I can tell you, if you put me on a horse I've never ridden before, it certainly looks a LOT different!!! Cantering a different horse for the first time is especially challenging, as there's so much going on and it can feel completely alien.

I think the ideal situation would be to learn, up to an intermediate level, on ONE horse that's a pretty straightforward ride and has all the right buttons, and then start adding in some variety. But we don't always get the ideal situation!!

I agree, talk to your instructor. You are, after all, the paying client. Ask if you can do, say, at least three lessons in a row on one horse so you can get some feel for them. Why not ask? It's reasonable, and at worst they say no.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

See to me riding different helps you learn balance and you. Riding one teaches you that horse and your muscles (memory) aren't so elastic as when you go from one to another. The learning is a package deal. It also teaches you early on how to find what works with the many and then you can focus on the few or the one and refine things. I guess what I am saying is if you are started on more then your adjustment time shortens. There are pros and cons with both but in my my the pros of more outweigh the cons.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know what it would be like to only ride one horse.

When I started I was begging rides on anything that had four legs, a mane, and a tail.

So whether it's better to have one horse to ride, I don't know. But, I do know that I quickly became known as someone willing to hop on any horse and would try to do right by them.

However, you having to ride a super green horse doesn't sound like you're getting your money's worth from a lesson, either. If you're paying the barn can provide a horse that is well-trained in basic cues, IMO.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Oh, I could write reams about this! I was the eternal lesson horse rider.

First of all, as you already know, every horse is different and each horse has something to teach us. Many lesson horses, however, are in a class of their own. Different breeds, sizes, shapes, mostly older, often stubborn or cranky, some misused and many improperly trained or de-trained by newbies, poor riders, kids, etc. The list and the possible combinations of variables are endless.

Now, to get to your specific question: whether it is ‘better’ to learn to ride on one horse or multiple horses in terms of learning and muscle development. Well, it depends. (HA! What did you expect?)

As you have said, the other ‘ladies’ you ride with seem to have progressed more in their riding with their own horses. From this comment and your question, I assume you are an adult/older rider (I am!) who is still gaining strength. Correct? Are the other ladies stronger/fitter than you? And, more importantly, what about their horses? Are they stronger, fitter, younger than the horses you are riding? I bet they are, and I bet they also came better trained. So this comparison of your riding versus theirs is completely unrealistic. Like comparing apples and oranges.

I am sure that their younger, well-trained horses are very good at listening to their rider’s aids, have a comfortable trot and always pick up the correct canter lead by simply giving a leg aid. This is obviously true, or these horses would not have been bought. But you? You are having the darnedest time getting your lesson horses to listen to your aids, and you are convinced that this has to do with muscle development. Well, muscle development might have something to do with it (only you know how fit you are), but do you think that a tired, stubborn lesson horse is really going to respond better to more muscle? More importantly, do you think that the other ladies in your class, who are riding the same well-trained horses every day (and ONLY their own horses), would do any better on those lesson horses? I bet not.

When you ride many different horses, you are able to develop a different skill set than single-horse riders. How to read a horse, finesse your aids, find which is his better side/better gait, how he responds to more contact/leg/seat/bend/flexion, etc. Over time, you learn how to adjust your aids, making them clearer or softer, constant if necessary, applying leg, seat, bend, etc. and the horse will know who is boss. And being the boss is BIG with many lesson horses. I am sure you have heard it before, but as herd animals, horses need to know who is their leader. And if the human on their back is not leading, then they take over. And, with a lesson horse, this is GAME OVER.

I work with a trainer, and I do not have my own horse. My riding hundreds of horses over the years have made me a desirable assistant, I guess. I am currently working with a privately owned horse he is training, as well as a children’s lesson horse (weekly tune-ups). Now, the lesson horse gets away with just about anything with the kids, but with me he knows I am all business. To give a clear example, he is older (21) and does not like taking the right canter lead. So, with the kids, he starts with the left and then changes (he is a GP trained Dressage horse). But, I am stronger than the kids, and I’d like to think I’m smarter than the horse. That is when the finesse and clarity of the aids come into play. I do not simply apply a leg-back canter aid. I sit deep, shorten my reins, take him into a corner, more contact, apply my inner leg so he is bent around it, weight to the inside, a bit of flexion… and then he is practically begging to jump out of the corner with the correct lead when I finally give the canter aid. And none of this has to do with a lot of muscle strength. Yes, my core is strong, but I have 3 broken bones in my left lumbar area. It’s just setting him up, with the proper timing, so he has no other option than to do what I ask.

So, in your case, I would work on my mental approach. Read more and watch more videos about the aids and the specific problems you are having (CRK training is good, so is Dressage Mastery by Natasha Althoff, Jane Savoie, and there are many more). Understand the importance of a good seat, contact, etc.

Also, talk to your coach and ask if it is possible to ride the same horse a couple of classes in a row to make some more progress. And, when you are frustrated, tell him/her. Happy clients are paying clients! I am sure they wouldn’t want to lose a client. But, also know that riding the same horse again and again is not the best solution. It is just the easiest one.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Interesting what @Spanish Rider had to say. I do think that riding better-trained horses would help you progress faster. As someone who now rides only her own horses, I see that myself, but sort of reverse to what @Spanish Rider said. 

My horses are not trained for arena work (except Teddy, who has really bad anxiety that has to be addressed almost every lesson). Riding with people who are riding trained lesson horses or leased horses, I see them progressing a lot faster than I am. Having said that, I'm sure none of them would have any idea how to deal with any of the many undesirable (from my POV) behaviors my horses display. So you could make the case that I'm learning different things (I can now sit out a tantrum BAREBACK on my Pony and then make him move forward!) than they are. I know when I had to go back to riding PLP a few months ago, all the sudden I felt like I was a perfect rider. I cantered an entire course on her multiple times, and it was super easy.

So yes, if you ride well-trained horses, you will progress to higher levels faster. But then if you ever do end up on a horse with an attitude, you wouldn't know what to do. 

Having said all of that, for the level where you currently are, I think it would be better for you to just ride one (or maybe two) well-trained lesson horses. I would ask your riding instructor about it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My learning experience was very different to most. 

At the riding school you never had arena lessons _until _ you were happily cantering off a lead rein. 

All novices started off on a lead rein, lead from another horse ridden by a staff member. Group rides of at least eight out and about. You had to master the sitting trot before you were allowed to post. Cantering after this was easy. 

Instruction was given the whole rode but, mostly you were left to find your own balance and learn to relax. 

Then when cantering off a lead you were taught in the arena. 

We children all had out favourite pony/ horse but we were never allowed to only rode that one. 

Each was individual and you learned to ride them all. Strong ones, lazy ones, comfy and jarring, you had to be able to sit and ride the lot. 

Being that the first say dozen lessons were on the trails it was in many ways easier. The whole rode trotted together, cantering they went individually and the horses knew both where to canter and where to stop. No corners to worry about. 

I have seen many so called 'good' orders on their own horse winning at shows, put them on something different and they hadn't a clue!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

From ACinATX


> IMO, it's better for a beginner to ride just one or two well-trained horses, to get the basics of riding; but better for someone a little further along to ride more horses, for the experience.


I think this is the perfect answer. My belief is that riding should be FUN. And it is more fun when you have the same horse that you know really really well . . . and he knows you really really well. Part of the fun of riding is that esoteric feeling you get when you are in perfect sync with your horse. One reason why I loved driving so much. You had to be even more in sync with your horse because all you had were the reins, your voice, and your mind thoughts.

After you have gotten good at all the fun things you like doing with a horse, then it becomes fun to connect with other horses. But in the beginning, it is not fun to be floundering around trying to figure out stuff with horses who don't like you, don't want to know you, and don't listen.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

When I first started riding, I rode one horse. Then I branched out when I was ready, and got on another, and then another, etc. I ended up riding multiples, but I started out with just one, so I could gain the confidence & learn the basics on that one horse, or two if you can't always use the same one. 

Also try not to compare yourself to others in your lesson - you will get there. Everyone is on their own journey.  Just have FUN!


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

Perhaps the owned horses are kept at home allowing the owners to spend a lot of time with their horses. Even if they are boarded at the lesson farm they very likely get to ride more than you do. You admit there are times when your lessons are cancelled. There is no substitute for time in the saddle, whether under the instruction of a trainer or own your own practicing what you learned. There is also a bond formed spending time with and caring for a horse as an owner would do.


I would expect owners to progress faster when they only ride their own well trained horse but what happens when that perfect owned horse is not available? You would progress slower as you ride less and ride a variety of horses, some with questionable training. Each time you ride you have to relearn some things on a different horse. There is value and opportunity in being able to ride any horse. Eventually you'll get to a point where you can get on a horse, spend a few minutes figuring him out, and then ride off and have fun.


Our first horse was an Appaloosa mare and you should have seen the eye roll when I told my daughter's instructor what I had bought. The stubborn Appy was too much for my 7 year old novice daughter so she was handed down to my 13 year old niece who was bigger, stronger, and a more confident rider. We got my daughter a more laid back and accommodating paint x gelding. Each week I would take the girls and their horses to weekly lessons but it didn't go so well at first. The lesson horses were always better behaved as would be expected since they were ridden 2-3 hours a day, multiple days a week under the watch of the trainer/owner. Eventually my girls surpassed the other lesson kids as they rode their horses more and developed a bond with them. I didn't let them off easy as occasionally I'd make them switch horses.


My own personal horse is a very forward gelding bought because he was gaited, cheap, and close. I'm certain he was a famous Thoroughbred in a past life as at the slightest leg pressure or a challenge from another horse and he was off to the races. At first I just held on as he would run until he was good and ready to stop on his own. After 8 years together he understands that I don't always want to race and I understand that sometimes I just need to let him run.


Another way to look at it as the owners are on the quick and dirty path to becoming good riders. In the extreme it happens a lot in show circles where those with the deepest pockets can buy the best horses and win the most shows. I'm not saying the owners bought expensive well trained horses, or paid others to train them, but at the very least they have made a commitment to own a horse and take lessons on their horse with a trainer. You can think of your path to becoming a good rider as the slow and steady one. You are learning to ride on whatever horse is thrown at you. When you get to where you want to be it should mean more because it will be more because of the rider and less because of a particular horse.


There are no perfect horses, you have to become the rider you need to be to make the horse you have, the horse you want it to be.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I ride western, but I think the question and answers are still relevant.

I was taught to ride by the Old Man - a retired, shorty bum 14hh Doc Bar bred, retired, former kid's rodeo roping horse. This was after I came off Trigger and got wadded up, concussed, and laid out on the ground after I hit the eject button on a saddle that didn't fit him or me either one.


Anyway. Superman/Old Man became my confidence horse. He is a gentleman teacher horse, and always knew before I did that I was ready to try something new, something faster paced, and if he ever felt he'd misjudged me, he would slow down and let me regain my seat and my composure. He pushed the envelope for me and I will love him for the rest of his life and mine for it. It will be official tomorrow morning - he is going to be saddled up and start teaching my 2 year old granddaughter to ride starting tomorrow... with a lot of supervision, of course.


So. Confidence regained... I returned to Trigger and long story short, we both had to get over some PTSD issues, and he became the one horse I rode almost exclusively for the last three or four years. Now I'm brave enough, experienced enough, to ride my husband's mare, who's been being a bucking and spooking nut job the last few camping trips. We gonna come to a new understanding this year.


FOR ME - it helped that I learned the basics on the Old Man, then really got a fully immersive education by returning to Trigger - he's taught me more than any other horse we have in terms of speaking horse and understanding how to correct problems. I learn something new every time we go for a ride, and it's helped that I now ride one that will slide in a good buck every now and then or teleport 25 feet off the trail for no good reason. I've been able to learn at my own pace, from multiple horses with wildly different personalities and ways of going, even how the tack fits.


I have been told by old cowboys that just because I can ride Trigger (One horse) doesn't mean I can ride. It just means I can ride that specific horse. 

The implication there is... until you've ridden a lot of horses, you're not a rider. LOL You're starting off learning to RIDE a variety of horses, and while it may seem frustrating right now, I think the payoff will be fantastic.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

> My belief is that riding should be FUN.


Ultimately, this is the goal, right? And I wish that everyone had near them a lesson barn with great, well-trained, active yet calm lesson horses whose mouths have not been destroyed by beginner riders. (or, we could all live near @knightrider and ride her horses!) But this is SOOOOOO had to find, especially in metropolitan areas @Chappywillbehisname is from Berkeley), where pasture is scarce and expensive, so horse upkeep is more costly and BO's keep fewer horses who are often being overworked. Not all barns, of course, but this is typical.

@Chappy did mention that she had been regularly riding another mare for 18 months who died recently. Perhaps the barn has not found THE horse to cover that void yet. But, also, after riding a horse for 18 months, a change of horse can be good - a bit of a challenge for the brain and body. Or, perhaps it's time to change barns, although I would talk with coach first to see what can be done. I mean, if @Chappy is paying for jumping lessons and has to sit there while others are jumping because her horse is not trained to jump, then it is time to speak up.

I think most riders would love to own their own horse(s). However, some of us can't for financial reasons, family obligations, work, etc., etc. In my case, land is unbelievably expensive where I live, pasture does not exist, and keeping a horse at the barn I ride at would cost 60-70% of my salary, which is not financially viable at this point in my life. So, it's still lesson horses for me!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I had really bad anxiety about riding and I only managed to get over it once I started riding one horse only. Switching horses didn’t work for me at all - my anxiety would skyrocket with every lesson. I agree that switching horses teaches you a lot but I really couldn’t do it.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Everyone is different in how they learn. Depending on your level, you may prefer riding a single horse or multiple, and either way is okay. You may even learn quicker with a different teaching style. However, eventually we do need to challenge ourselves by switching horses and testing whether our riding aids still work effectively in a different setting. 

As far as progression goes, I think that it is actually more frequent practice that does make it easier, but that is not always possible. It also doesn't necessarily mean that the correct muscle memory will form quicker, as we can practice in poor form too. To be perfectly honest, it is more difficult to build the muscle memory for riding when you ride 1x a week or biweekly simply because of the infrequent practice, but riding multiple horses will give you skills that riding only one horse won't. Those skills are very valuable in the long run. 

However, if you wish to do something to help with your progression, then there are a few things you can do to improve a little on your own without riding. One of them is reading/ watching on youtube information on riding seat, position, exercises etc to have a fuller understanding as to how they work. The other is doing exercises on your own to build up the muscles you would need to use in the saddle and stretch other muscles (Psoas muscle, soleus, and calf muscles). There are several riding centered exercises around on youtube and google you could follow. In particular, the psoas seems to be a bigger challenge for riders learning how to independently use their seat and plays a role in a good sitting trot and canter. It is often tight in many of these riders. https://dressageridertraining.com/blog/role-psoas-muscle-dressage-riders/


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Like @boots, I learned to ride by climbing on anything with 4 legs, a mane and tail. I never took lessons, but got booted in the butt by old cowboys when I did something wrong. Over the years I've learned more correct riding by watching, listening, reading, and discovering what actually works. I'll never be a dressage rider, but that's okay, that's not me. I have owned horses since I was 11, but even now at 62, I will ride any horse I can. 

Riding a lot of horses gives you the confidence to ride other horses. You learn Horses. Riding one may have your team skills progressing faster, but you are only learning horse. It all depends on what you want in the long run.


----------



## Chappywillbehisname (Mar 1, 2018)

I agree with all you said regarding lesson horses, lol. YES, they know their ways out of things. One lowers her head when she's had enough or makes sudden stops at the canter, one pulls the reins out of my hands when cantering and that same one would definitely not mind running into another horse or the wall. His owner (one my instructor) says he is taking over. I have definitely learn to sit better on him and ride with quiet hands. My lazy lesson horse and the older new gelding need a lot of leg. My problem is also my core strength and my balance is off as well. When I manage one thing on a particular horse it's when on my next lesson I'm assigned a totally different ride. 

I just turned 33 and started riding a little over 2 years ago, I work out and am relatively fit but not riding fit. I've been meaning to take yoga to help with my core and balance to see if that helps. The other lady riders are similarly on the same journey as me, one started about 3 months earlier than me and might be a few years older. She leased a horse and then bought herself one. I admit she spends more time in the saddle vs me only weekends (if my lesson is not canceled). I think her horse is 13 and a large pony. 

I ride tall, short, slim, and chunky horses. My new lesson green horse is 20+old, 16+ hh and obese so he is out of shape. He trips a lot. He is relatively getting better- in shape and cues (with the more experience rider). It's incredible to see how the young girls ride him so much better. 

I often discredit myself. I am after all riding horse that are tired, older, and bored of the same routine. Even though I get frustrated I love them all. Maybe I don't feel it now but I am progressing one way or another!

Thank you!


----------



## Chappywillbehisname (Mar 1, 2018)

I think that is what I am looking for- the basics and that confidence. Some horse give it to me and others remind me there is a lot of work to do.


----------



## Chappywillbehisname (Mar 1, 2018)

Interesting, I would definitely appreciate lessons like that. Sometimes different is good.


----------



## Chappywillbehisname (Mar 1, 2018)

Very sweet. I should look at it this way.


----------



## Chappywillbehisname (Mar 1, 2018)

That is awesome. True! I'll happily tack whatever horse I am assigned tomorrow. Most likely the new and green grumpy old gelding. We're both learning, I teach him and he teaches me.


----------



## Chappywillbehisname (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes, where I live there is not much land for horses to be kept outside. Sadly, in my barn the horse don't have green pastures to run. They are walked around the property and their turn-out area is the indoor or outside arena when no lessons take place. They are closely supervised and only for a few minutes... sometimes more. The older horses (mostly the lesson ones) do sleep in bigger outside pens if weather permits. The mare that recently passed was 22 yrs old and IMO overused at one point. I was getting better at posting, cantering, and few seconds of sitting trot but that's when I was assigned another horse, just as I was getting her down. She had been a few months retired before her passing. I was happy she got her well deserved rest from all us potato sacks. Her replacement is actually the green lesson horse now.

Paying for my own horse where I live is the same as paying someone else's rent besides mine. High rent.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Chappywillbehisname said:


> Yes, where I live there is not much land for horses to be kept outside. Sadly, in my barn the horse don't have green pastures to run. They are walked around the property and their turn-out area is the indoor or outside arena when no lessons take place. They are closely supervised and only for a few minutes... sometimes more. The older horses (mostly the lesson ones) do sleep in bigger outside pens if weather permits. The mare that recently passed was 22 yrs old and IMO overused at one point. I was getting better at posting, cantering, and few seconds of sitting trot but that's when I was assigned another horse, just as I was getting her down. She had been a few months retired before her passing. I was happy she got her well deserved rest from all us potato sacks. Her replacement is actually the green lesson horse now.
> 
> Paying for my own horse where I live is the same as paying someone else's rent besides mine. High rent.



While riding a green horse definitely isn't ideal for learning your basics, it could provide you with an opportunity to become more confident in the saddle. That is, if your instructor is able to adequately guide you through the process. That being said, it is very difficult to obtain a feel for what is correct and what is incorrect because greenies are usually quite imbalanced and don't always respond the way we would like. 



If you are able to find one, I would think you could have more success with a partial lease (1-2 days per week onsite) with a more experienced and calm horse. Something in which the owner is able to guide and help you learn more about care and riding. Plus, I would do 1 lesson a week with this and practice the lesson material on the other day. This could also open up opportunities for you in the future if the owner has further connections. through a lease, I was once able to get access to a great dressage instructor, who was selective with who they taught. 



and along with that thought, I'd like to mention that very seldom will one facility be able to have the resources or ability to progress you to where you'd like to be. I've went through quite a few barns/ instructors in my area either for the reason that their method did not click with me or they didn't have the resources for me to progress to the level I wanted to be. Unfortunately, lots of lesson barns have these sorts of limitations on them (in my area at least). It is difficult to find that perfect lesson pony that has a solid mind and does not get sour with multiple rides per day. If you do feel that your progress really hasn't moved, then it may be time to have a talk with your instructor about other opportunities or look elsewhere for other options.


----------

